# Confederate Flag



## JLC52315 (Jul 29, 2014)

I keep seeing that more and more people/stores are pulling it and the DMV has to.
Is this a joke?
I'm sorry what happened in that shooting was absolutely heartbreaking and that kid will get what he deserves on judgement day, but is this necessary?


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Same BS as the guns. Won't stop the idiots from being idiots.


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

Knee -jerk, PC ****. I though the Gov. of SC was actually strong in her convictions, but I see a little political pressure and she deflates. Wal-Mart can do whatever they want, I avoid that place like the plague. American citizens died under that flag, and for people to jump up and down screaming hatred because ignorant vermin like the KKK used it to promote their own single toothed agenda, it just blows my mind.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Land for peace didn't work out too well for Israel. This is the exact same thing. It's never enough. Never will be.

The same groups screaming about the flag are screaming for "reparations". Do a quick Internet search, and see what this is really about.


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm tempted to fly one right in front - just to poke them in the eye.

All this political correctness, is giving me ....... a pain.....


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

I see this as a state's issue regarding flags on state grounds. Private issue on whether companies sell them. 

Just voice your opinion to the above entities on your beliefs.


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

since when do they care about flags?


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Now it just maybe a fact that more men, women and children were killed by our military in all the past wars under the American Flag. So does that mean that if there is a killing of a group of Japanese, Germans, Vietnamese ect... that the Stars and Stripe's should come down? Don't think so!!!!!!!!!!!

But with the way some people that are living in the USA think now that might just be on the left's agenda.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Confederacy*

"Confederate States of America":
1. Traitors
2. Losers
I am a stars and stripes man. No use for the traitor/loser stars and bars flag other than in a museum.


----------



## On Time Too (Dec 2, 2014)

If the conferderate flag offends some, the statue of martin luther king in Washington DC offends even more people and that should be taken down too. Divide and conquer. Attack every tradition.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Does the flying of the Mexican flag everywhere offend anyone?


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

No doubt framing the Confederate Flag as a symbol of Conservative hate has been on their wish list for some time. It sure seems like the liberals have a very large volume of solution looking for a problem. I bet they have algorithms that scan the daily news looking for anything they can tie to one of their big ticket items.


----------



## Barefoot Boy (Sep 27, 2005)

My High School had to change its mascot, and its flag.

And it wasn't about that (racial hatred, etc). It was a brand new school in '68, and there was the hippie thing, and the resistance to the Vietnam war going on. The students were allowed to name the new school's mascot. It was all about REBELling . The flag just went with the mascot.

So, at reunion time, you got one set of people called rebels, and another called something else. So, the PC crowd caused even more division. :headknock

What will be next? Remove the Confederate Soldiers' statues? Or, maybe the Texas Flag? :texasflag


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

What happens when a mass shooter wears a jacket with an American flag on it?


----------



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

The problem is not the flag. The problem is the racists that use that flag as a symbol for their "cause".


----------



## On Time Too (Dec 2, 2014)

I think Obama should be removed. He has stirred up more racism and racist trauma than the 10 previous presidents combined.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*You bring up a good point*



cubera said:


> Does the flying of the Mexican flag everywhere offend anyone?


If anyone wants to privately display it that's okay. But what if in San Antonio, McAllen, Harlingen, Del Rio, etc., where maybe there was a hispanic majority in local government, they decided to fly it in public places like city hall, town square, courthouse? I think THAT would be comparable to the rebel flag situation. Both would be wrong in my book.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Johnboat said:


> "Confederate States of America":
> 1. Traitors
> 2. Losers
> I am a stars and stripes man. No use for the traitor/loser stars and bars flag other than in a museum.


I wouldn't expect to ever see a Confederate flag decal on a Miata driving, limp wristed, democrat apologist, lawyer type... You should just "Zoom, Zoom" north-eastward to be with your own kind. :an4:


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Johnboat said:


> If anyone wants to privately display it that's okay. But what if in San Antonio, McAllen, Harlingen, Del Rio, etc., where maybe there was a hispanic majority in local government, they decided to fly it in public places like city hall, town square, courthouse? I think THAT would be comparable to the rebel flag situation. Both would be wrong in my book.


It's been flying in some public schools lately.


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

I'll never be ashamed of the confederate flag. Its rich in history. My family fought under it. It historically symbolizes states rights which is what the US used to be all about. Currently it represents Southern culture and hospitality. Sure, it represents a bit of a rebellious, loud, beer drinkin, wild *******, fun crowd sort of thing but thats just in good fun.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

ShadMan said:


> What happens when a mass shooter wears a jacket with an American flag on it?


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

yup


----------



## reload56 (Apr 6, 2012)

bobcat_fisherman said:


> I'll never be ashamed of the confederate flag. Its rich in history. My family fought under it. It historically symbolizes states rights which is what the US used to be all about. Currently it represents Southern culture and hospitality. Sure, it represents a bit of a rebellious, loud, beer drinkin, wild *******, fun crowd sort of thing but thats just in good fun.


Grow up.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

cubera said:


> It's been flying in some public schools lately.


http://news.investors.com/ibd-edito...-flag-waving-illegal-has-had-a-cushy-ride.htm


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

citizens of South Carolina will decide the flag issue ....no one else


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Most posts here got salad. Those that didn't, must spread. Then there's the others that won't for obvious reasons, loser.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Johnboat said:


> "Confederate States of America":
> 1. Traitors
> 2. Losers
> I am a stars and stripes man. No use for the traitor/loser stars and bars flag other than in a museum.


You were/are on the losing side of that war. Funny how you try to rewrite history.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

The racists in the New Black Panthers wear an image of Africa on their little uniforms. Should images of Africa become taboo now? 
The eternally offended are never satisfied and always whining about something.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Barefoot Boy said:


> My High School had to change its mascot, and its flag.
> 
> And it wasn't about that (racial hatred, etc). It was a brand new school in '68, and there was the hippie thing, and the resistance to the Vietnam war going on. The students were allowed to name the new school's mascot. It was all about REBELling . The flag just went with the mascot.
> 
> ...


Westbury, Class of '85 here.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Johnboat, if I read your comment in the right context, then I think you are one stupid person.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

History books, the media, the school systems, etc abound in falsehoods and inaccuracies of Confederate/Southern history.




> _*MYTH*_ - *The War of 1861 - 1865 was fought over slavery.*
> _*FACT*_ - *Terribly untrue. The North fought the war over money. Plain and simple. When the South started Secession, Lincoln was asked, "Why not let the South go in peace?" To which he replied, "I can't let them go. Who would pay for the government?" Sensing total financial ruin for the North, Lincoln waged war on the South. The South fought the War to repel Northern aggression and invasion.
> 
> *​
> ...


*

*


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

boom! said:


> You were/are on the losing side of that war. Funny how you try to rewrite history.


I didn't realize he was a veteran of the Civil War.

Maybe, just maybe, he just happens to live in a state that supported the Civil War........150 years ago......


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

Johnboat said:


> "Confederate States of America":
> 1. Traitors
> 2. Losers
> I am a stars and stripes man. No use for the traitor/loser stars and bars flag other than in a museum.


 You can KICK ROCKS and if we meet I will tell you that to your face! a great many people in the South lost family members in that war, and to have some Jack Leg call their dead TRAITOR offends me! The Civil War was not fought over Slavery, try reading a book!

Grow up, respect the dead


----------



## whiskey1 (May 8, 2014)

Johnboat said:


> "Confederate States of America":
> 1. Traitors
> 2. Losers
> *I am a stars and stripes man.* No use for the traitor/loser stars and bars flag other than in a museum.


LMAO! You're nothing but a white guilt apologist who hasn't a clue what that flag stands for. You don't have any stars or stripes, nor the balls to endure what the men on either side of that war fought for.


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

Wonder if ole johnboat ever took his kids to Six Flags? A lot of irony there.

Great post Ranch!


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Symbols/words only have the power given to them by the audience. 

For those that can't relate to the power the Confederate Flag has over some, consider how you would feel if a group of South East Asians dressed in black PJ's were burning an American Flag and the POW/MIA flag on public property out in front of a VFW while chanting pro-VC slogans. 

Or, just read the threads on here about Westbro Baptist protesting at funerals. Same thing. 

Its funny how on this board people talk about stomping a protester burning an American flag, but then express disbelief that other have strong emotional reactions to symbols. 

But, at the end of the day, they are all just symbols. They only have the power we give them.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Johnboat said:


> "Confederate States of America":
> 1. Traitors
> 2. Losers
> I am a stars and stripes man. No use for the traitor/loser stars and bars flag other than in a museum.


When they're done with this one (Confederate), they'll come after the one you approve of.

Bonehead.

Houston public school:


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

The civil war was not ultimately about slavery? Cotton was bigger than banks, industry, and railroads combined. Slaves=Money. The reason for succession was the South's fear of the growing sentiment in the North that slavery was morally wrong. Their economy and way of life was threatened.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Didn't Lincoln own slaves? Yep.

This whole knee jerk reaction over that unfortunate killing is so over the top, trying to blame a flag for what some sick psycho did. Sickening.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*They were called traitors in 1862. YOU read a book.*



Crowhater said:


> You can KICK ROCKS and if we meet I will tell you that to your face! a great many people in the South lost family members in that war, and to have some Jack Leg call their dead TRAITOR offends me! The Civil War was not fought over Slavery, try reading a book!
> Grow up, respect the dead


I suggest you listen to the Battle Cry of Freedom lyrics. It was written in 1862.:

(Chorus)
The Union forever! Hurrah, boys, hurrah![3]
Down with the traitors, up with the stars;[3]
While we rally round the flag, boys, we rally once again,[3]
Shouting the battle cry of freedom![3]


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Johnboat said:


> I suggest you listen to the Battle Cry of Freedom lyrics. It was written in 1862.:
> 
> (Chorus)
> The Union forever! Hurrah, boys, hurrah![3]


And I suggest that YOU read this quote by Abraham Lincoln. It was written and delivered by Lincoln in a public debate, in 1858:

_I will say then that I am not, nor ever have been in favor of bringing about in anyway the social and political equality of the white and black races â€" that I am not nor ever have been in favor of making voters or jurors of *******, nor of qualifying them to hold office, nor to intermarry with white people" _

Now... which is more "offensive"?

Bonehead.


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...-92-clinton-gore-confederate-campaign-button/


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

pocjetty said:


> When they're done with this one (Confederate), they'll come after the one you approve of.
> 
> Bonehead.
> 
> Houston public school:


Now THATS ********! You fly Old Glory, the Lone Star Flag or Nothing!

Whoever took that pick needs to stand up and say something.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

How long before Mexicans in Texas are offended by the flag of Texas?


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*I suggest this Lincoln quote. Save the Union.*



pocjetty said:


> And I suggest that YOU read this quote by Abraham Lincoln.
> [


EXECUTIVE MANSION,

WASHINGTON, Aug. 22, 1862.

Hon. Horace Greeley:

DEAR SIR: I have just read yours of the 19th, addressed to myself through the New-York Tribune. If there be in it any statements or assumptions of fact which I may know to be erroneous, I do not now and here controvert them. If there be in it any inferences which I may believe to be falsely drawn, I do not now and here argue against them. If there be perceptible in it an impatient and dictatorial tone, I waive it in deference to an old friend, whose heart I have always supposed to be right.

As to the policy I "seem to be pursuing," as you say, I have not meant to leave any one in doubt.

I would save the Union. I would save it the shortest way under the Constitution. The sooner the national authority can be restored the nearer the Union will be "the Union as it was." If there be those who would not save the Union unless they could at the same time save Slavery, I do not agree with them. If there be those who would not save the Union unless they could at the same time destroy Slavery, I do not agree with them. My paramount object in this struggle is to save the Union, and is not either to save or destroy Slavery. If I could save the Union without freeing any slave, I would do it, and if I could save it by freeing all the slaves, I would do it, and if I could save it by freeing some and leaving others alone, I would also do that. What I do about Slavery and the colored race, I do because I believe it helps to save this Union, and what I forbear, I forbear because I do not believe it would help to save the Union. I shall do less whenever I shall believe what I am doing hurts the cause, and I shall do more whenever I shall believe doing more will help the cause. I shall try to correct errors when shown to be errors; and I shall adopt new views so fast as they shall appear to be true views. I have here stated my purpose according to my view of official duty, and I intend no modification of my oft-expressed personal wish that all men, everywhere, could be free. Yours,

A. LINCOLN.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Great post Ranch. There seemed to be a push on the TV last night to start a campaign to eliminate the Civil War statues around Houston. Simple idiocy and knee jerk reactions by the easily offended and agenda oriented fools.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Wrong choice*

As much as I like Haley as governor , she is just plain WRONG to remove the confederate battle flag, its part of our history and a REMINDER of a terrible WAR fought between the states. To take this flag down would be tantamount to American Indians asking for the removal of the US flag, currently flying over Indian territory. Or a Muslim requesting the Marine flag be removed because of defeats on the Barbary coast. Whether a person views a flag through hatred, patriotism or the real lense of history they are a cherished symbol of the HARD WON freedoms we ALL enjoy !!!


----------



## fishguru00 (Aug 10, 2011)

never let a good crisis to waste...


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Johnboat said:


> EXECUTIVE MANSION,
> 
> WASHINGTON, Aug. 22, 1862.
> 
> ...


Read closely. He never once said that he changed his views about the superiority of whites over blacks. He saw the economic impact of letting the south get away, and he decided that he would accept nearly anything, rather than let that happen.

I'm well familiar with that letter. It sounds exactly like the same **** written by politicians today. Lots of words, says nothing except that he doesn't really stand for anything except politics. Did you read this part? "and if I could save it by freeing some and leaving others alone, I would also do that. What I do about Slavery and the colored race, I do because I believe it helps to save this Union". He didn't give a flying **** about freeing the slaves. He wanted to "preserve his legacy" as President.

You'll have to do better than that.

And for the record, bonehead... by your definition, ALL of the founding fathers of this great country were losers and traitors. Because they did EXACTLY what the Confederacy did. For your next assignment, look up the Declaration of Independence.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

ban chemicals , atleast we have one mom out there thats alert!
*Teenage schoolboys bought bomb-making gear from the internet and plotted to blow up Parliament and Buckingham Palace before worried mother contacted police*


​
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...lotted-blow-Parliament-Buckingham-Palace.html


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

Johnboat said:


> EXECUTIVE MANSION,
> 
> WASHINGTON, Aug. 22, 1862.
> 
> ...


 I don't care about any of that. I know you called dead soldiers TRAITORS! In my book that shows very poor caricature, you can disagree with the South without disrespecting the sacrifices of its dead.

While you sit back and wag your enlightened finger at the dead just remember they did not have TV, Radio, internet, etc back then. All southern people knew was that the North was against them and that all good southern men should join the south. The education level was not what it is today, you did not question your leaders when they told you something, you loaded up with your neighbors and went to war.

you should be ashamed


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

reload56 said:


> Grow up.


Why would I need to grow up for standing up for something? The public display of a flag has nothing to do with that psycho kid.


----------



## reload56 (Apr 6, 2012)

bobcat_fisherman said:


> Why would I need to grow up for standing up for something? The public display of a flag has nothing to do with that psycho kid.


The flag seems to represent partying to you, that is not what it is about. Check it out.


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

Thought in honor of this thread an avatar change was needed


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

cubera said:


> How long before Mexicans in Texas are offended by the flag of Texas?


It's already here. This example took about 10 seconds to find. I could gather a dozen more, if I took 5 minutes or so. These aren't isolated cranks. They are groups that have real influence, especially in schools.

"UC Irvine Student: US Flag Banned to Avoid 'Triggering' Hurt Feelings Among Illegals."

A student who spoke on condition of anonymity that she heard a member of the ASUCI discussing â€œthe [American] flag and how it triggered people.â€ She then said she believed a major line of reasoning behind the legislation to remove the flag could have been a â€œprecautionary stepâ€ to prevent a trigger situation where if someone is an â€œillegal citizen or [they] have citizenship issues, it makes them feel bad.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

pocjetty said:


> It's already here. This example took about 10 seconds to find. I could gather a dozen more, if I took 5 minutes or so. These aren't isolated cranks. They are groups that have real influence, especially in schools.
> 
> "UC Irvine Student: US Flag Banned to Avoid 'Triggering' Hurt Feelings Among Illegals."
> 
> A student who spoke on condition of anonymity that she heard a member of the ASUCI discussing â€œthe [American] flag and how it triggered people.â€ She then said she believed a major line of reasoning behind the legislation to remove the flag could have been a â€œprecautionary stepâ€ to prevent a trigger situation where if someone is an â€œillegal citizen or [they] have citizenship issues, it makes them feel bad.


how about this freeloader! im sure she is well on her way to one of the groups pushing illegals , never will understand why these people come here and get everything they want/need/have a chace for and then show their support for the blank hole they wanted out of, maybe they can go back and do something about the place they seem to love so much more than AMERICA!
http://news.investors.com/ibd-edito...-flag-waving-illegal-has-had-a-cushy-ride.htm


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*By your standards*



Crowhater said:


> I don't care about any of that. I know you called dead soldiers TRAITORS! In my book that shows very poor caricature, you can disagree with the South without disrespecting the sacrifices of its dead.
> 
> While you sit back and wag your enlightened finger at the dead just remember they did not have TV, Radio, internet, etc back then. All southern people knew was that the North was against them and that all good southern men should join the south. The education level was not what it is today, you did not question your leaders when they told you something, you loaded up with your neighbors and went to war.
> 
> you should be ashamed


By the above standards, there should be a memorial in San Antonio honoring those brave Mexican soldiers who died at the Alamo.:headknock


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

My great-great Grandfather settled in Texas in 1843. He was a Captain in the Confederate Army as a member of Terry's Texas Rangers.. 

Proud? Hell yes I'm proud of my ancestor. Growing up I was always told his reason for serving was to fight for States Rights... Something we need more of today!!! 

Only ignorant people think it was only about Slavery.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

Does the flying of the Mexican flag everywhere offend anyone?



Yes it does......none flying in Mid Liberty County or will if I get my hands on it ..


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Johnboat said:


> By the above standards, there should be a Antonio honoring those brave Mexican soldiers who died at the Alamo.:headknock


For the love of god please dont breed!!


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

I try to look at every issue from different vantage points. For Jew's and many other people persecuted by the ****'s a flag bearing the Swastika would be provocative.

If I were black and my ancestors were slaves I would find the Rebel flag some what disturbing.

One mans opinion.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

It's kind of Ironic. Were talking about flying flags, symbolism, personal freedoms etc...

And the automatic censor wont let me say Na*i.

However it is a private website and I have no issue with them moderating it as they see fit.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Johnboat said:


> By the above standards, there should be a memorial in San Antonio honoring those brave Mexican soldiers who died at the Alamo.:headknock


The Alamo covers it quite well.
Those soldiers died fighting a war for their country also. A war because their country had a claim to Texas also. The only difference is, we won. That doesn't take away from the other soldiers honor. They gave their lives for their country, an honorable act, IMO.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

"Old Pasadena", don't think you have enough energy or time.


----------



## whiskey1 (May 8, 2014)

Johnboat said:


> By the above standards, there should be a memorial in San Antonio honoring those brave Mexican soldiers who died at the Alamo.:headknock


Do you ever stop and analyze what you write? Or do you just post stupid statements to get some attention?


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

reload56 said:


> The flag seems to represent partying to you, that is not what it is about. Check it out.


How is that the only thing you got out of what I said?

"I'll never be ashamed of the confederate flag. Its rich in history. My family fought under it. It historically symbolizes states rights which is what the US used to be all about. Currently it represents Southern culture and hospitality. Sure, it represents a bit of a rebellious, loud, beer drinkin, wild *******, fun crowd sort of thing but thats just in good fun."

Maybe I should re-word it for you...
I'll never be ashamed of the confederate flag. Its rich in history. My family fought under it and I'm proud they stood up for what they believed in. It symbolizes states rights. It represents Southern culture and hospitality. Some might see it and automatically think the person flying it is loud, fun, a little rebellious, drinks beer, etc. but theres nothing wrong with that.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Squeaky wheels get the grease and apparently there is a certain group of people doing alot of squeaking lately. If we get rid of the confederate flag we should get rid of black history month and bulldoze the alamao so no one gets their feelings hurt........What a joke. history is history....let it go


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Its Catchy said:


> I try to look at every issue from different vantage points. For Jew's and many other people persecuted by the ****'s a flag bearing the Swastika would be provocative.
> 
> If I were black and my ancestors were slaves I would find the Rebel flag some what disturbing.
> 
> One mans opinion.


You always have an amazing capacity to get 90% right, and totally miss the 10% that is really important. Just because someone finds offense at something, we don't censor it. It's that funny little First Amendment thing. I said this earlier in the week, but that swastika you mentioned? It's thousands of years old, and originally meant "well-being" or "good fortune". Buddhists and Hindus still commonly use it that way. Are you going to tell them that THEIR heritage has to be sacrificed, because someone finds it offensive.

The Roman Catholic Church has its own flag (Vatican City). There are a lot of altar boys and Native Americans who find it VERY offensive. (Sorry, Catholics, just an example.) Are you going to appoint yourself to get rid of the Roman Catholic Church and its flag, to make them feel better? Seriously, some of you should think about the inferences of your opinions.

Frankly, I find whiny, butt-hurt posers offensive. But I never even consider the idea of censoring them. They get to keep saying whiny, butt-hurt things. Funny how THEY are always the ones who want to take that right away from others. It's the weakest who try to use the government to be the bully that they want so badly to be.


----------



## reload56 (Apr 6, 2012)

bobcat_fisherman said:


> How is that the only thing you got out of what I said?
> 
> "I'll never be ashamed of the confederate flag. Its rich in history. My family fought under it. It historically symbolizes states rights which is what the US used to be all about. Currently it represents Southern culture and hospitality. Sure, it represents a bit of a rebellious, loud, beer drinkin, wild *******, fun crowd sort of thing but thats just in good fun."
> 
> ...


Party on!


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

pocjetty said:


> You always have an amazing capacity to get 90% right, and totally miss the 10% that is really important. Just because someone finds offense at something, we don't censor it. It's that funny little First Amendment thing. I said this earlier in the week, but that swastika you mentioned? It's thousands of years old, and originally meant "well-being" or "good fortune". Buddhists and Hindus still commonly use it that way. Are you going to tell them that THEIR heritage has to be sacrificed, because someone finds it offensive.
> 
> The Roman Catholic Church has its own flag (Vatican City). There are a lot of altar boys and Native Americans who find it VERY offensive. (Sorry, Catholics, just an example.) Are you going to appoint yourself to get rid of the Roman Catholic Church and its flag, to make them feel better? Seriously, some of you should think about the inferences of your opinions.
> 
> Frankly, I find whiny, butt-hurt posers offensive. But I never even consider the idea of censoring them. They get to keep saying whiny, butt-hurt things. Funny how THEY are always the ones who want to take that right away from others. It's the weakest who try to use the government to be the bully that they want so badly to be.


I will put it simply for you since you miss 10% of everything. A private business can do whatever they want. What state flag fly's on a capital should be left to the voters of that state.

If the voters of that state find it offensive they have the right to change it.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Johnboat said:


> By the above standards, there should be a memorial in San Antonio honoring those brave Mexican soldiers who died at the Alamo.:headknock


That's a silly leap of illogic - but the fact is, what you suggest is probably next:

SAN ANTONIO, TX â€" A city panel cleared the way for construction of a Mexican cantina at The Alamo.

The San Antonio Landmarks Preservation Commission voted unanimously to deny landmark status to the land immediately adjacent to The Alamo. The panel said that the empty field isnâ€™t distinctive enough to be considered a landmark. And even though it is technically on the property of The Alamo Memorial, the commission has granted Mexican restaurant owner, Felipe Gomez the right to build his Cantina Mexicana at the Alamo.

â€œThis is hallowed ground,â€ said Rick Torres, a Texas resident whose greatâ€"great-great grandparents fought for The Mexican Army but whose great-great grandparents crossed the Rio Grande and opened a Taco Stand in Brownsville. â€œWe must honor those that gave their lives for the Texas Republic. There cannot be anything Mexican at The Alamo, even though it was originally a Mexican Mission San Antonio de Valero, the Alamo.â€

The Obama Administration has come out in favor of the Alamo cantina. Robert Gibbs said, â€ we want to promote tolerance everywhere, every day. We love the idea of the cantina and have *already approve d a Nobu restaurant at The Pearl Harbor memorial*. We are the world.â€


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Its Catchy said:


> I will put it simply for you since you miss 10% of everything. A private business can do whatever they want. What state flag fly's on a capital should be left to the voters of that state.
> 
> If the voters of that state find it offensive they have the right to change it.


No, Skippy, a private business can't "do whatever they want". For instance, they can't refuse to host a gay wedding, can they?

I didn't just say you miss 10%... I said you miss the 10% that's important. You just proved that again.

As for getting the votes to pass things like this - that's what the unbridled illegal immigration is all about. I hope you like what you get.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

pocjetty said:


> No, Skippy, a private business can't "do whatever they want". For instance, they can't refuse to host a gay wedding, can they?
> 
> I didn't just say you miss 10%... I said you miss the 10% that's important. You just proved that again.
> 
> As for getting the votes to pass things like this - that's what the unbridled illegal immigration is all about. I hope you like what you get.


State's issue. Don't like it, voice your opinion to your state level reps/sens.

Edit: not being argumentative, just stating what I think is the obvious.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

pocjetty said:


> No, Skippy, a private business can't "do whatever they want". For instance, they can't refuse to host a gay wedding, can they?
> 
> I didn't just say you miss 10%... I said you miss the 10% that's important. You just proved that again.
> 
> As for getting the votes to pass things like this - that's what the unbridled illegal immigration is all about. I hope you like what you get.


The last time I checked illegals don't have the right to vote.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Its Catchy said:


> The last time I checked illegals don't have the right to vote.


Yet. But they're trying. And they are doing everything they can to fast-track them to the point that they can.

And once again, you miss the important part. You're a smart guy. You just consistently wind up on the wrong side of things, because of that 10%.

The Confederate flag may be offensive to some. In fact, I'm sure it is. So is the swastika. You and I just have very different ideas about what to do about that. I think the First Amendment works... as long as you don't start tinkering with it for "special cases". Once you establish that they CAN get around the Constitution, it's just a matter of them finding the next exception, or jumping on the next crisis.

I'm not going to argue with you. Frankly, you're boring. And wrong. Again.

Edit: BTW - you didn't mention the fact that a private business can't "do what they want". That's what you always do, when you get caught - just move on to some other inane argument. You say something patently wrong, and get called on it, but in your mind you're never wrong. So you just ignore it.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Its Catchy said:


> The last time I checked illegals don't have the right to vote.


Only a matter of time!:headknock


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

*I like em..*

I can't believe the Governor of SC bowed down to this ridickulousnesss.
I kinda like the Flag myself.:dance::ac550:


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

txjustin said:


> State's issue. Don't like it, voice your opinion to your state level reps/sens.
> 
> Edit: not being argumentative, just stating what I think is the obvious.


I can't disagree with the statement you made. But do you think that's the whole story?

This came from AmericanProgress.org, a very left-wing, progressive activist group. They tell you what their game plan is. I'm just stating what I think is obvious, too.

-------------

And as our nation moves toward a point where by 2043 we will have no clear racial or ethnic majority,11 other states such as Arizona, Texas, North Carolina, and even Georgia are also reaching demographic tipping points.

There will be 905,500 new eligible Latino voters in Texas by 2016, accounting for 58.1 percent of the growth in eligible voters in Texas between 2012 and 2016.

Among the states that President Obama lost in both 2008 and 2012, Arizona is the most primed to benefit from these demographic shifts and switch from reliably Republican to a swing state and ultimately even to reliably Democratic. Latinos in Arizona already comprise 30 percent of the state population, and the explosive growth of the stateâ€™s Latino populationâ€"rising 46 percent in a decadeâ€"contributed to the state gaining an extra congressional seat after the 2010 Census.

In 2008 North Carolina went Democratic for the first time since 1976. And while it flipped back to Republican in 2012, the margin of victory of only 3 percentâ€"51 percent for Gov. Romney to 48 percent for the presidentâ€"shows that it is more of a swing state now than ever before. By 2016 there will be an additional 200,900 eligible Latino voters in North Carolina, accounting for 32.4 percent of all new eligible voters in the state. That number of new voters is two times the size of Gov. Romneyâ€™s margin of victory in the state in 2012, which was 97,465 votes.

The battleground state of Colorado stayed blue in 2012, as it was in 2008, primarily due to high turnout by Latino voters, who supported President Obama over Gov. Romney by a margin of 87 percent to 10 percent. The 2012 election results followed those of 2010, when Sen. Michael Bennet (D-CO) eked out a victory over Tea Party candidate Ken Buck with a margin of just more than 1 percent, but with 81 percent of the Latino vote supporting him.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

First and foremost, State's issue is the entire story as the Constitution is the ultimate power in this land.

True, liberals want to liberalize America and Conservatives want to conservatize America. Each have the steps they think they need to move the country in their direction.

I have an uncle that is a big time liberal. He posted somethign on Facebook the other day about banning "automatic" weapons. I of course commented that auto weapons were already banned. He then clarified semi-auto. In the end he admitted this was the 1st step to guns being banned and the 2A being toppled.

So yes, I know what the endgame is for both parties. I happen to not agree with either, for the record.



pocjetty said:


> I can't disagree with the statement you made. But do you think that's the whole story?
> 
> This came from AmericanProgress.org, a very left-wing, progressive activist group. They tell you what their game plan is. I'm just stating what I think is obvious, too.
> 
> ...


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Johnboat said:


> "Confederate States of America":
> 1. Traitors
> 2. Losers
> I am a stars and stripes man. No use for the traitor/loser stars and bars flag other than in a museum.


GFY weak-kneed c^nt. And do wendy davis while you're at it.


----------



## Hookless (Jan 18, 2013)

pocjetty said:


> Yet. But they're trying. And they are doing everything they can to fast-track them to the point that they can.
> 
> And once again, you miss the important part. You're a smart guy. You just consistently wind up on the wrong side of things, because of that 10%.
> 
> ...


That is a very good example of not "doing whatever they want". I have to agree and there are many other examples that put the collar on private business. As to the rest, well, logic can hurt and leave lasting wombs.


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

I grew up in Missouri, one of the worst places to be during the Civil War. Family members fought family members and neighbors fought neighbors. There was no safe place to hide from those who believed different from you.

My Mom's family owned one slave, N***** Jim, is what they called him and he helped around the family farm. I don't remember when, but at some point they set him free, but he supposedly didn't want to leave. There was a black family in our area with the same last name, and we always thought they were descendants of Jim. 

My Great Great Grandfather was taken out to a tree and hanged by Union troops who were riding through, simply because someone told them that he provided Confederates with part of a cow that he had butchered. We don't know if he did or not, and it is really irrelevant. Even though I come from southern sympathizers, I've never understood the infatuation with the Confederate Flag. 

The way I see it the Civil War was the most horrible time in our country's history. There is NOTHING for either side to be proud of, waging war against your fellow Americans. 

I believe the Stars and Bars belongs in a museum and not over any state's capital. It's a divisive symbol, not only for black and white, but also North and South. Those times were over long ago and it's way past time for moving ahead.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

pocjetty said:


> Yet. But they're trying. And they are doing everything they can to fast-track them to the point that they can.
> 
> And once again, you miss the important part. You're a smart guy. You just consistently wind up on the wrong side of things, because of that 10%.
> 
> ...


You just like to argue.

Of course a private business can't "do what what they want" They can't sell Crack or kiddy ****. It was within the context of the conversation. Wall Mart can choose not to sell items adorned with the Rebel Flag if they so choose they are a private business. You or I don't have to shop at Wall Mart because of this policy as well.


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

Stolen from "The Feral Irishman" website, irony is in the air today!

Well, it is official and in case you have not heard, an inanimate object is to blame for the nations racial strife! Once again libtards and rinos are tripping over themselves in an effort to banish forever from the halls of history, state house lawns and Confederate Memorials the Confederate Battle Flag. From South Carolina to Mississippi "do gooders" are calling for the flags removal! Hell, even WalMart has got in on the act announcing they are pulling merchandise that bears the dreaded "Stars and Bars". I wish there was some way I could apologize for that social misfit-drugged-zombie-killer being under the "spell" of the flag and shooting those people in their Bible class, but I cannot. Neither can I blame the 1911 .45 a.c.p. handgun. I would love to ask these politically correct wannabes this question; Once the flags are gone and the division of the races fails to disappear, who or what will be to blame? Shame on all of these politicians and the pundits who have turned this tragic event into a media circus and are using it to promote their agendas.


----------



## On Time Too (Dec 2, 2014)

I don't know if anyone else noticed but all the talk is about the divisiveness of the latest current events and not how to reconcile differences and live together. 

Immigration is uncontrolled for political purposes. Abortion is heavily promoted for political puposes. Delayed and childless marriages and a prolonged mate-search are heavily promoted for political purposes. Interracial and homosexual marriage is heavily promoted for political purposes. White on black crime is sensationalized and heavily promoted for political purposes. This silly, ridiculous crying about a flag is profoundly political. 

All the above have the same target. Divide and conquer. It's what's for future.


----------



## On Time Too (Dec 2, 2014)

From black website:

http://newsone.com/3128860/christon-scriven-dylann-roofs-black-friend/


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

Maybe that flag has been holding people back. Will this mean more black fathers will now stay in the home to raise the children they create? That blacks will no longer commit a disproportionate amount of crime? Lesser black children be born out of wedlock? Reduction in the number of dropouts? Fewer abortions? Nah, didn't think so. So basically nothing changes. Guess some people showed them white folks and made them take down that flag.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*Amen....*



Marshman said:


> I'm tempted to fly one right in front - just to poke them in the eye.
> 
> All this political correctness, is giving me ....... a pain.....


 I think I will get me one to fly too.....with the yellow Don't Tread on Me one.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/sales-of-confederate-flags-are-soaring-153357290.html


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

I've read 90 posts and it amazes me how many guys refuse to see what is going on. I think the confederate flag is a big part of U.S. History, and in a way it's sad that it is being removed. Just like the Jefferson Davis statue at UT that will probably be taken down.
At the same time I realize that these things also represent a time in our history that still leaves many scars on us as a nation. Removing these things will not erase racism, but it will help us as a nation see that there was some real ignorance in the past (and still is) and we need to move past it. There are many lessons that can be learned from what the Confederate Flag stood for, and understand that it was a very different time, but it is doing more harm than good for all of us now.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Johnboat said:


> "Confederate States of America":
> 1. Traitors
> 2. Losers
> I am a stars and stripes man. No use for the traitor/loser stars and bars flag other than in a museum.


Next thing you know, Jokeboat will be trying to get the cross removed and put in a museum because it offends his Muzzie buddies.


----------



## On Time Too (Dec 2, 2014)

duckmania said:


> I've read 90 posts and it amazes me how many guys refuse to see what is going on. I think the confederate flag is a big part of U.S. History, and in a way it's sad that it is being removed. Just like the Jefferson Davis statue at UT that will probably be taken down.
> At the same time I realize that these things also represent a time in our history that still leaves many scars on us as a nation. Removing these things will not erase racism, but it will help us as a nation see that there was some real ignorance in the past (and still is) and we need to move past it. There are many lessons that can be learned from what the Confederate Flag stood for, and understand that it was a very different time, but it is doing more harm than good for all of us now.


White guilt extraordinaire.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

duckmania said:


> I've read 90 posts and it amazes me how many guys refuse to see what is going on. I think the confederate flag is a big part of U.S. History, and in a way it's sad that it is being removed. Just like the Jefferson Davis statue at UT that will probably be taken down.
> At the same time I realize that these things also represent a time in our history that still leaves many scars on us as a nation. Removing these things will not erase racism, but it will help us as a nation see that there was some real ignorance in the past (and still is) and we need to move past it. There are many lessons that can be learned from what the Confederate Flag stood for, and understand that it was a very different time, but it is doing more harm than good for all of us now.


It's the new liberal plan to rewrite history. And if they get away with what they are doing, future generations will not know what really happened to build this nation.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Here ya go, it's started....

http://news.yahoo.com/confederate-statues-university-texas-hit-critics-vandals-171907296.html


----------



## fishinmajician (Jun 20, 2006)

Johnboat is right. Confederate flag is a symbol of a failed rebellion against the United States of America. You lost, get over it.


----------



## Hookless (Jan 18, 2013)

When will be the day that these flags have to disappear?


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

pocjetty said:


> No, Skippy, a private business can't "do whatever they want". * For instance, they can't refuse to host a gay wedding, can they?*
> 
> I didn't just say you miss 10%... I said you miss the 10% that's important. You just proved that again.
> 
> As for getting the votes to pass things like this - that's what the unbridled illegal immigration is all about. I hope you like what you get.


Actually, they can. Sexual orientation is not protected in regard to "the right to refuse service" standard.


----------



## On Time Too (Dec 2, 2014)

ChuChu said:


> Here ya go, it's started....
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/confederate-statues-university-texas-hit-critics-vandals-171907296.html


 yep here it goes...boy Obama sure was good for this country


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

On Time Too said:


> I think Obama should be removed. He has stirred up more racism and racist trauma than the 10 previous presidents combined.


Yes, how dare that black man be elected president twice. It offends my white racist sensibilities. It sure was a better time when we could all celebrate our southern heritage by waving our rebel flags as we burned crosses in the local ******* front yards.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

fangard said:


> Actually, they can. Sexual orientation is not protected in regard to "the right to refuse service" standard.


Partially true. Some states have enacted laws that prohibit this as well, classifying it as discrimination.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Free Enterprise Speaks*

http://www.cnn.com/2015/06/22/politics/confederate-flag-walmart-south-carolina/

Jon Stewart's take on it.


----------



## whiskey1 (May 8, 2014)

bjones2571 said:


> Yes, how dare that black man be elected president twice. It offends my white racist sensibilities. It sure was a better time when we could all celebrate our southern heritage by waving our rebel flags as we burned crosses in the local ******* front yards.


Nothing like a thread that yanks all the 2cool white guilters out of the closet. LMAO!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

None of my business. It's a decision for the voters of SC to take up.


----------



## On Time Too (Dec 2, 2014)

bjones2571 said:


> Yes, how dare that black man be elected president twice. It offends my white racist sensibilities. It sure was a better time when we could all celebrate our southern heritage by waving our rebel flags as we burned crosses in the local ******* front yards.


Good Lord. His blackness isn't the problem. His illegal actions, cavalier attitude, and transparent racism are. You need to read more.

http://www.politico.com/news/stories/0208/8642.html

The Obamination and his bride have a long history of seething toward whites. Michelle wrote in this thesis that "its in the DNA" of whites to hate blacks. She also cultivated this attitude studying Saul Alinsky. The Obamination himself said racism "is in the DNA of this country" in the news clip where he used the n word 2 days ago.

http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2008/09/barack_obama_and_alinskys_rule.html

Divide and conquer.


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

whiskey1 said:


> Nothing like a thread that yanks all the 2cool white guilters out of the closet. LMAO!


No guilt, just not a racist. Of course you on the other hand...


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

ChuChu said:


> Here ya go, it's started....
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/confederate-statues-university-texas-hit-critics-vandals-171907296.html


Wait until they start renaming schools.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Whisky, I have no white guilt, just don't like the Liberal attitude of trying to paint everyone with the same brush just like you're trying to do.The biggest racists in the USA aren't on this board, they are in the White House and Congress.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

bjones2571 said:


> Yes, how dare that black man be elected president twice. It offends my white racist sensibilities. It sure was a better time when we could all celebrate our southern heritage by waving our rebel flags as we burned crosses in the local ******* front yards.


Al? Sheila?

Aint got nothing to do with color.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Is it too soon?


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

chumy said:


> Al? Sheila?
> 
> Aint got nothing to do with color.


Oh, no of course it doesn't. (wink wink) Its his illegal actions, his cavalier attitude, his blackness, no I mean... not his blackness, its his African descent, I mean.....


----------



## owens33 (May 2, 2007)

if jeb stuart would'a just got to Gettysburg a day earlier. if stonewall Jackson wouldn't of fallen to friendly fire ridin too close to the front.


----------



## newtron (Jul 15, 2006)

pocjetty said:


> When they're done with this one (Confederate), they'll come after the one you approve of.
> 
> Bonehead.
> 
> Houston public school:


This looks like my daughter's school. What the picture does not show are the 50+ other flags from countries all over the world. It is part of world geography. Show me a Mexican flag flown above the Texas flag outside the school and we have a problem.

Newtron


----------



## whiskey1 (May 8, 2014)

bjones2571 said:


> No guilt, just not a racist. Of course you on the other hand...


You ARE a white guilter. Just own it. Why else would you make comments about burning crosses in a *****'s yard? You didn't take part in that, I didn't take part in that, and it's likely that not a single 2cooler here took part in that. You just feel guilty that some white men actually did such such things and now want to apologize for their acts. Go ahead and say you're sorry if it makes you feel better. Then ask yourself exactly why YOU are apologizing.


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

newtron said:


> This looks like my daughter's school. What the picture does not show are the 50+ other flags from countries all over the world. It is part of world geography. Show me a Mexican flag flown above the Texas flag outside the school and we have a problem.
> 
> Newtron


Details, details. Why do you have to clutter our racial bias and fear with details, facts and context?


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

whiskey1 said:


> You ARE a white guilter. Just own it. Why else would you make comments about burning crosses in a *****'s yard? You didn't take part in that, I didn't take part in that, and it's likely that not a single 2cooler here took part in that. You just feel guilty that some white men actually did such such things and now want to apologize for their acts. Go ahead and say you're sorry if it makes you feel better. Then ask yourself exactly why YOU are apologizing.


I said the thing about crosses, because the Klan often used the rebel flag as its symbol and carried it as they terrorized the black population. Why would I support something that was used to harm others? Ask yourself, why YOU would want to be associated with something that was used as a symbol of terror.


----------



## whiskey1 (May 8, 2014)

bjones2571 said:


> I said the thing about crosses, because the Klan often used the rebel flag as its symbol and carried it as they terrorized the black population. Why would I support something that was used to harm others? Ask yourself, why YOU would want to be associated with something that was used as a symbol of terror.


They also used crosses. Do you go to a Christian church? Sounds to me like you may be part of the KKK. I know of a church that has a mobile confessional, want the hotline number?


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Lagunaroy said:


> Thought in honor of this thread an avatar change was needed


Me too!

I apologized to Daddy as he lay in the hospital back in March for saying I was ashamed of our family name - because my words at 19 hurt him and stood between us. I didn't apologize for feeling that way though. His ggg(?) grandfather fought for the Union and sullied our family's name and history.

I came home with an application to join the UDC having never known the shame of our family. When Daddy told me I'd have to get an application for the other side I was devastated.  I told him hell would freeze over first. That also ended my genealogy research - I prefer to pretend he didn't exist.

No one ever mentioned it! He was the only turncoat in our family and hes still not discussed or talked about by anyone.


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

whiskey1 said:


> They also used crosses. Do you go to a Christian church? Sounds to me like you may be part of the KKK. I know of a church that has a mobile confessional, want the hotline number?


I dont know what school or church you go to, but at mine they dont set fire to said crosses and plant them in black folks front yard.


----------



## whiskey1 (May 8, 2014)

bjones2571 said:


> I dont know what school or church you go to, but at mine they dont set fire to said crosses and plant them in black folks front yard.


Exactly. Idiot. The same can be said about their use of the Confederate Flag.


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Spirit said:


> Me too!
> 
> I apologized to Daddy as he lay in the hospital back in March for saying I was ashamed of our family name - because my words at 19 hurt him and stood between us. I didn't apologize for feeling that way though. His ggg(?) grandfather fought for the Union and sullied our family's name and history.
> 
> ...


Funny that you would find the one person that wasnt a traitor to his country to be the turncoat.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

bjones2571 said:


> I said the thing about crosses, because the Klan often used the rebel flag as its symbol and carried it as they terrorized the black population. Why would I support something that was used to harm others? Ask yourself, why YOU would want to be associated with something that was used as a symbol of terror.


Guns are used to terrorize innocent citizens by criminals .. do you support banning those also?


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

http://nascartalk.nbcsports.com/201...ate-flag-from-south-carolina-capitol/related/


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*"If you insist"*

You really want me to shake your hand?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I got this one on my truck.. oops...


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

bjones2571 said:


> I said the thing about crosses, because the Klan often used the rebel flag as its symbol and carried it as they terrorized the black population. *Why would I support something that was used to harm others?* Ask yourself, why YOU would want to be associated with something that was used as a symbol of terror.


So you're saying the Flag caused terror and harm and the cross didn't? Using your reasoning all churches should get rid of those offensive crosses. After all they were used to harm others. sad3sm


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

*Outta Hand*

Our country is done for and it's a shame!!!:headknock


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

cubera said:


> Does the flying of the Mexican flag everywhere offend anyone?


It's one of six flags that flew over Texas. The same flag is also one of the six flags shown on the reverse of the Seal of Texas.

It's flying in Austin at our state's capitol. Also at Six Flags Over Texas and Six Flags Fiesta Texas.

As long as all other flags fly beneath it and not above it, that's cool.

It's part of our Texas history. You may be able to change the present and future, but you can't change history.


----------



## lilsamo (Aug 8, 2005)

*confederate flag*

here's another spineless company that has decided to stop selling confederate flags. apparently they also think the flag is to blame for the church shooting in South Carolina. feel free to voice your opinion to them:

Valley Forge Flag Co
875 Berkshire Blvd, Wyomissing, PA 19610
(610) 376-2400

it's absolutely pathetic what is happening to this country


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

If a flag truely offends someone to the point that they need to take action...

Well there are several diagnosis that come to mind, narcissistic, paranoid disorder, pathological, reactive attachment disorder, Intermittent Explosive Disorder, anxiety disorder, and a general intellectual disablity.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

It's just a flag.


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

Ron R. said:


> It's one of six flags that flew over Texas. The same flag is also one of the six flags shown on the reverse of the Seal of Texas.
> 
> It's flying in Austin at our state's capitol. Also at Six Flags Over Texas and Six Flags Fiesta Texas.
> 
> ...


The Confederate Flag that flys over the capital is not the Battle Flag of Northern Virginia that is the subject of this thread.


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

Lagunaroy said:


> The Confederate Flag that flys over the capital is not the Battle Flag of Northern Virginia that is the subject of this thread.


MEXICAN flag. The same one referred to in an earlier post on this thread and the same one you made reference to in your Six Flags Over Texas post.


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

whiskey1 said:


> You ARE a white guilter. Just own it. Why else would you make comments about burning crosses in a *****'s yard? You didn't take part in that, I didn't take part in that, and it's likely that not a single 2cooler here took part in that.


There is no question that likely no one here took part in cross burnings, but on the other hand, no one here took part in fighting for the Confederacy or even knew first hand anyone who did.

The Confederate Flag is a symbol of a divided nation. The war's been over for 150 years. Just don't understand why folks want to continue to romanticise that awful period of our history. Let it die.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

What about Yosemite Sam?


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

Racism is an Industry, If we would just get along we could fire 2/3's of our so called leaders ! They want us(US) divided that way they can control us. It happened once back in the late 60's & early 70's and it scared the pants off the status quo .
OK flame away.


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

Ron R. said:


> MEXICAN flag. The same one referred to in an earlier post on this thread and the same one you made reference to in your Six Flags Over Texas post.


Fair enough misread your post


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Flags don't commit mass murder. Sick people commit mass murder.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

I've seen two pictures of this a$$wipe with a bad haircut holding flags. One is the Confederate Flag and the other is a US Flag on fire. In both of those pictures this jerk is wearing a Gold's Gym t-shirt. Shouldn't that be relevant, too?


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Ox Eye said:


> I've seen two pictures of this a$$wipe with a bad haircut holding flags. One is the Confederate Flag and the other is a US Flag on fire. In both of those pictures this jerk is wearing a Gold's Gym t-shirt. Shouldn't that be relevant, too?


NO! None of it should be relevant. The only thing responsible for these deaths is the POS that did it. sad3sm


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

^^^ This ^^^


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

spuds said:


> The Confederate Flag is a symbol of a divided nation. The war's been over for 150 years. Just don't understand why folks want to continue to romanticise that awful period of our history. Let it die.


Do you feel the same way about the Constitution??? Or the 4th of July??? How about your birthday or the birthday of your first kid??? :headknock


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

I Fall In said:


> NO! None of it should be relevant. The only thing responsible for these deaths is the POS that did it. sad3sm


Yeah, true, but the focus is on the flag and calling him racist, but wouldn't it be equally logical to look at the shirt and conclude he murdered these folks because they weren't physically fit?


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Personally I would not Burn the U.S. flag.

I would not fly the Swastica 

I would not fly the Rebel Flag

But In a free country I support the right to do all the above.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

My High School mascot was Johnny Reb, 


I'm 54 and still a rebel,, LOl


Never wanted to shoot anybody


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

They are looking for blame for his actions, why do people do what they do? why not blame the car he stood in front of or the grass he stood on?


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Crazy how divisive the issue this is. Ultimately it will be decided on the state level. As it should be.


----------



## On Time Too (Dec 2, 2014)

Yes!! You guys are picking up on the divisiveness. That is the point!!!

All the way to tail-between-legs retreat of a major lawmaker. So the little black babies don't waaaa waaaa and riot and burn up the town. They are empowered by their president and Quanell X, Al Sharpton, Jesses Jackson I and II who are all great Americans in their own right.

They're getting pretty restless already.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

By the way, wr ranchâ€™s history lesson was spot-on. But, history is written by the victorious and the South lost. And, of course, the written history is not favorable to the vanquished. 

In this morningâ€™s Editorial Section of the Chronicle, Kathleen Parker was writing in support of taking down the flag. But, she had ancestors that fought for the South, so she phrased it as follows. â€œFor so many Southerners, and most werenâ€™t plantation owners, the war was about protecting their homes and families from invaders who came to conquer and burn.â€ Had she stopped there, that was an exact summation of the Civil War. But, because she had an agenda, she added the Northern version of a â€œnoble invasionâ€. There was nothing noble about it. It became about â€œfreeing the slavesâ€, as an afterthought, two years into the war.


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

*What a Dipstick*



Johnboat said:


> By the above standards, there should be a memorial in San Antonio honoring those brave Mexican soldiers who died at the Alamo.:headknock


Within walking distance of the Alamo is the friendship statue from Mexico. It has the Mexican flag on it. It was a gesture of letting the past go.

My big question is what is the Dixie Flag Company in San Antonio going to do?


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

If anyone wants to read the TRUE History of this nation, find a text book written prior to 1943. What kids are taught and what really happened is not one and the same. Our government has an agenda to weaken and change history to fit their PC, mamby pamby, watered down, twisted around version of events.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

pocjetty said:


> Land for peace didn't work out too well for Israel. This is the exact same thing. It's never enough. Never will be.


Didn't work out too well over here either. Hokah Hey! (Look it up pale faces.)

Seriously, when people look too closely at symbols, they tend not to see reality. All this flap over flags, team names, certain words etc... makes the news all the time, but how much time is dedicated to discussing the real causes of the actual problems we are facing in America. Not that much, it seems to me.

Now get off my lawn.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Oso Blanco said:


> Within walking distance of the Alamo is the friendship statue from Mexico. It has the Mexican flag on it. It was a gesture of letting the past go.
> 
> My big question is what is the Dixie Flag Company in San Antonio going to do?


You already know the answer to this!


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

This is a wonderful thing. Those of us who love our country, and love the south, will be flying the Confederate flag 24/7. On the boats, at the house, every chance we get. 
If the " politically correct" , the " sheeple", don't like it, tell them to **** off.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

*ut austin Confederate statues tagged with 'Black Lives Matter'*

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...is-statue-remove-confederate-states/29151147/


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

roundman said:


> *ut austin Confederate statues tagged with 'Black Lives Matter'*
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...is-statue-remove-confederate-states/29151147/


Nail them to a cross if they catch them. What they did was illegal and should be punished.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Thug lives don't matter


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Someone might start tagging the statues and other historical places with " Confederate Ancestors matter " !!

I must have missed something here ... Where are all these KKK people at ??? I haven't seen them in the news or in the streets doing all the terrible things the media says their still doing... Where are they ???

I've seen just the opposite in the news ... Blacks doing what the KKK use to do ...

Our children deserve better ..

*MB*


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

On Time Too said:


> I think Obama should be removed. He has stirred up more racism and racist trauma than the 10 previous presidents combined.


^^^^THIS^^^^


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

bjones2571 said:


> Yes, how dare that black man be elected president twice.


It has been a wake up call as to just how many ignorant people we now have in this country. I guess we can put you down as having voted for him both times.


----------



## longhorn11 (Feb 15, 2015)

Johnboat said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2015/06/22/politics/confederate-flag-walmart-south-carolina/
> 
> Jon Stewart's take on it.


I had my suspicions, but this confirms it. You sir, are a dyed in the wool socialist.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

longhorn11 said:


> I had my suspicions, but this confirms it. You sir, are a dyed in the wool socialist.


yup and id say no way he is from texas!


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

amazon and ebay no longer list Confederate flags for sale. Limp wristed PC dipwads.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

roundman said:


> *ut austin Confederate statues tagged with 'Black Lives Matter'*
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...is-statue-remove-confederate-states/29151147/


That's sad, heard former San Antonio mayor Julian Castro's brother Is fronting the movement to have the statue of Jefferson Davis removed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Copano/Aransas said:


> That's sad, heard former San Antonio mayor Julian Castro's brother Is fronting the movement to have the statue of Jefferson Davis removed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's a communist. Always has been.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

ChuChu said:


> He's a communist. Always has been.


Both of them sure act like one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

They were raised that way. Their mother was the mother communist. Anti Texas, she said the Alamo defenders weren't heroes, they were a bunch of drunks.


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

spuds said:


> The Confederate Flag is a symbol of a divided nation. The war's been over for 150 years. Just don't understand why folks want to continue to romanticise that awful period of our history. Let it die.





w_r_ranch said:


> Do you feel the same way about the Constitution??? Or the 4th of July??? How about your birthday or the birthday of your first kid??? :headknock


Well, that was random and made no sense.


----------



## On Time Too (Dec 2, 2014)

Wonder when attention will turn to the San Jacinto monument. I have some educated friends from Mexico born and raised there who are here legally working and doing very well. I took them to the Monument several years ago to see it and review the history which is nicely told and agrees well with what I learned in Houston public high school in the 70's. 

Well they were amazed how "prejudiced" the history is told and how anti Mexican and so different from what they learned in school down there where Texas "stole" the territory and were rightfully attacked for that and then bought it for pennies on the dollar of what it was worth, etc. Never were they taught that Santa Anna was a cruel butcher and one never even heard that he slaughtered the prisoners as they begged just to send letters to their families. Keep in mind these guys are the good ones, self sufficient and law abiding.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Porky said:


> Racism is an Industry, If we would just get along we could fire 2/3's of our so called leaders ! They want us(US) divided that way they can control us. It happened once back in the late 60's & early 70's and it scared the pants off the status quo .
> OK flame away.


I'm just gonna leave this right here..

http://stg.do/9LDc


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

Pistol58 said:


> I'm just gonna leave this right here..
> 
> http://stg.do/9LDc


This^^^


----------



## ole blueduck (Dec 6, 2013)

What's next ,bulldozing the Alamo because it's a racist symbol to the Mexicans?


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

Can anyone post a poll? I'm curious to see the numbers of who thinks its racist and who doesn't.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

So this whole thing is not about a TV show that had a car in it?


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

ole blueduck said:


> What's next ,bulldozing the Alamo because it's a racist symbol to the Mexicans?


Don't give them any ideas.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

essayons75 said:


> How many of you really cared about the plight of the Confederate flag two weeks ago? It's smoke and mirrors while the "Union (USA) burns".


Two weeks ago I didn't need to care, it was just a part of life and not necessary to talk about. Now its under attack and under siege and its time to fight for our right to fly it. It feels like the North is invading and taking over the South all over again. I'm sick of the PC police.


----------



## Wygans (Jan 22, 2014)

Up here in Virginia they are talking about taking down Confederate Memorials that have been up since 1876. Whats next demolish The Museum of the Confederacy better known as the White House of the Confederacy in Richmond Virginia.


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

I find it odd that so many will so easily abandon their heritage for thoses who won't.

These same people that so easily abandon their heritage won't even fight for any digitny earned by thoses they are descendants of who had the courage not only to fight but to give their lives to defend the 10th ammendant of the United States.

While Isis is litteratly murdering people in horrible ways, taking over large areas of land in several differant country's overseas and destroying these peoples historical landmarks during a war of annihiliation where no one can stoped them without putting themselves at high risk of being killed ... Here in America it appears our elected officials have just laid down their guns and ran away. The people that elected them don't know what to do. The liberal media appears to have total control over the content and opinion of the brainwashed.

Remember this " The 4th of July is next " ... It's on their hit list. You will be called a Rasist for supporting the Anerican flag soon and then all our History will be blown up just like Isis is doing oversees. Common core will reprogram your children to believe those who faught against England for liberty were all Rasist slave owners and bad people we should forget them and condem all who think they were good including your parents and grang parents.

Wake up people before it's to late.

*MB*


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm offended by people who are offended. 

I think I will get me some stars and bars so I can offend people who can offend me.

But wait..... now... which part of the Constitution contains the clause, that says I have the right to not be offended?????

Uh yeah, I missed it too, it ain't there.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Where does it end? The left hollers segregation, slavery, racism and the right trembles and withers. If the flag goes then every friggin bldg, park, street, university wing, etc., named Robert C. Byrd needs to be stripped.


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

MB said:


> Remember this " The 4th of July is next " ... It's on their hit list. You will be called a Rasist for supporting the Anerican flag soon and then all our History will be blown up just like Isis is doing oversees. Common core will reprogram your children to believe those who faught against England for liberty were all Rasist slave owners and bad people we should forget them and condem all who think they were good including your parents and grang parents.
> 
> Wake up people before it's to late.
> 
> *MB*


Well that diden't take long !!

http://www.breitbart.com/video/2015...e-flag-we-need-to-put-the-american-flag-down/

To late ...

*MB*


----------



## On Time Too (Dec 2, 2014)

MB said:


> I find it odd that so many will so easily abandon their heritage for thoses who won't.
> 
> These same people that so easily abandon their heritage won't even fight for any digitny earned by thoses they are descendants of who had the courage not only to fight but to give their lives to defend the 10th ammendant of the United States.
> 
> ...


Like a snowball its astounding how fast this has happened since the election of the Muslim Kenyan. REMEMBER it took a lot of dirt bag whites to vote for his asss so their lazy assses could get their precious entitlements and socialized medicine. And its not over yet. I cannot even imagine the effect Hillary will have on this nation.

And watch the TV. They sure don't mind our white women. They just don't like us white guys.


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Now they are targeting the Jefferson Memorial !!

What's next ??

http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...erson-confederate-statues-20150624-story.html

*MB*


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

just so stupid the days we live in!!
*TV Land Pulls 'Dukes of Hazzard' Reruns*

http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/tv-land-pulls-dukes-hazzard-reruns/story?id=32152437


----------

